# Etapa de potencia para coche  beyma sp1504



## metralla10 (May 9, 2009)

Tengo una etapa de coche  beyma sp-1504 , la proteccion se enciende y se apaga.
desmonte la etapa tenia 2 finales rotos (tip 35 y tip 36)  y una resistencia quemada.
los cambie por nuevos, y continua igual,  ya no se que hacer.
       agradeceria algun consejo.      el led de proteccion se enciende y se apaga como un intermitente.


----------



## RaFFa (May 9, 2009)

amigo danos mas detalles y si es posible cuelga algunas fotos del instrumento....xk con esa pokita información poco se puede hacer.  Un saludo


----------



## unleased! (May 9, 2009)

Pon fotos, fotos, fotos! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! .
Cambiastes también los drivers?
Se frieron las dos ramas o solo una?


----------



## metralla10 (May 11, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Pon fotos, fotos, fotos! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! .
> Cambiastes también los drivers?
> Se frieron las dos ramas o solo una?



los drivers son unos transistores pequeños que hay en medio de los grandes?  no lo cambie.
me parace que las 2


----------



## unleased! (May 11, 2009)

Parece que si pero en todo caso fijate si son los que excitan las bases de los tip. si no son estos entonces buscalos por la placa y compruebalos que seguro que están mal. Cuando se daña una etapa de sonido, sobre todo las de coche, suele ser bastante común que cuando se dañen los transistores finales tengan la misma suerte los drivers.
El circuito impreso parece que es de capas multiples (varias capas de pistas) por lo que cuando sueldes fijate que quede bién soldado si no te va a dar problemas. Que le pasó? recibió un corto en la salida?
Saludos.


----------

